# German blue rams with Blood Paroots?



## fishranger (Nov 15, 2010)

*parrots*

How big are the parrot fish? 
It really depends on that? I've had bolivan rams in my 46gal bowfront and added a parrot fish to the tank. They were fine but that might be because the rams where established first. SO the big thing is if the parrot fish are bigger than the rams its a no. 
another thing with the parrot fish is that there a cross between 3 fish that keeps on changing ( not so much now) my first parrot was very friendly and not aggressive, though it had a mouth that could not close. The 3 news I added later were more aggressive and have a peek type mouth. So these ones were more nippy just to say.

You can try it but if you do move the parrots out, establish the rams and put the parrots back in an hr or two later and see how that goes.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

The parrots are about 3 1/2 inches.
I'm kinda worried what would happen,
because the rams at my LFS are only
1 1/2 inches....


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I kept ram's (German Blue), with Discus at 82 degree's F without any problem's and both species thrived.
Don't believe from my expieriences that the German blue ram's or variant's ,would do well at temp's much below 80 degree's F.
Fully expect to hear from those however ,that keep em in 50 degree F.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Parrots can be a mixed back, I've been keeping various parrots for nearly 8 years or something like that now. Most important thing to realize with them is that they get BIG, think bigger than your hand and thicker than your first. I think that four of those in a 75 might be okay, as long as none of them get frisky, but the rams will probably be terrified with all of those big fish in there. However, I've also never kept rams before, so they might just be okay with the parrots so long as yours are not showing aggression towards the rams.

IMHO, it could go either way. I've seen parrots get bullied by fish half their size and I've seen parrots terrorize fish double their size. It all depends on the individual fish in question.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I have 4 Parrots in a 75g tall with black neons and cardinals and they just bicker among themselves, ignoring smaller fish. But if GBR decide to breed things can get dicey as they will try to 'scare' a fish that is 10 times their size. If you decide to go ahead, do bring the temp up to ~80F, slowly (like 1F per day) before adding GBR.


----------



## Culprit (Nov 6, 2012)

75 degrees is a bit cold for Rams.
They will not show thier best colors.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Btw, parrots can take temps in the 80+ range.
Mine was in 82 for most of its life, no ill effects.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

My parrots are pretty aggressive, today I decided
to put my 3 inch female guppy ( close to ram's size)
into the 75 gal and they decided to chase her all
around the tank. Then I took the parrots out and
let the female get "established" and after 2 hours,
I let in the red parrots and No fighting! 
And the temp thing, that's pretty weird since my
LFS has them in 75F and they were stunning.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Rams breed in the warmer (80*) water, but are OK in the mid-upper 70s. I do not know if they might not show their best breeding color in the cooler water, but they live just fine. 

I would set up a separate tank for the Rams. 
2 mated pair in a tank 3' long (for example a 40 gallon breeder) and add fish that are of a suitable size and water parameter preference. Cardinal, Bleeding Heart, or Rummy Nose Tetras and Hatchet fish come to mind, though there are a lot more. I would suggest nothing larger than about 3", and 2" schooling fish might be better.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

I really can't setup another one since I already have 3 and I'm
getting my last one (55 gal) for my turt. :/
I'm going to pick up the rams later today, let's hope
it goes well.


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

My German blue is in a tank that is at 75 degrees all the time......his colors are just fine. My avatar pic of him does NOT do him just. Just got wife a DSLR for Christmas, so hopefully I can get better pics soon.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

I did a water change today, and 5 minutes
later, I saw eggs on a piece of slate...
I think the water change triggered them to
spawn, since my pH is 6.2 already...
The eggs are in my shrimp tank now!
I didn't realize they spawned this easily...


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

I changed my mind, if they bred this easily, do you guys
think they will be peaceful with guppies?


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have guppies in that tank. My GBR doesn't bother with any of them......not even the fry. But they do stay away from one another, guppies toward the top, GBR near the bottom. It is possible that if a baby went down that way, he would eat em up. Never seen it happen though, and all my guys are accounted for.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Yea, I'm worried about the fry, since my
adults don't eat them so I don't bring them into
the breeder net.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

AquaticStory said:


> My parrots are pretty aggressive, today I decided
> to put my 3 inch female guppy ( close to ram's size)
> into the 75 gal and they decided to chase her all
> around the tank. Then I took the parrots out and
> ...


Fish store will not have Blue ram's for long at temp's under 80 degree's F.
Folk's that say otherwise are usually regretful ,ignorant,or just plain lying.
Research on the Ram's can be far more useful than opinion's which are like Bar-B-Q recipe's,everybody has one.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Read this breeder's description:

http://goo.gl/rK1Z1


----------

